# The Criminally Insane



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

This is for those cases that will forever haunt you. Here's mine:









This woman was convicted of assaulting her musician husband with two of his guitars. When the judge asked her, "First offender?" She replied, "No, your honor, first a Gibson and then a Fender."

What's yours?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase - axe murderer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Arararar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

What clues did the police pickup?

When she was first arrested, did she start to fret?

etc etc


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

She must have been really amped.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

And a bit high-strung.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

After some _delay_ the police were given a _lead_ and she was found on a _bridge_. When interviewed back at the station they didn't like her _tone_.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Victor Redseal said:


> This is for those cases that will forever haunt you. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would smash .


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I work as a Psychiatrist and now that 25 years have passed I'm allowed to tell you the case of my most famous Patient.

Yoko Ono came to me suffering from terrible anxiety which manifested itself as extreme sleeplessness.

She told me that every time she closed her eyes she could hear the most beautiful music coming from the next room. In her dream she would walk in there and sitting behind the Piano was John, tearing up sheet music.

At this point she would wake up screaming. She wanted to know what was it about her dream that distressed her so?

I tactfully explained that she was witnessing John decomposing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Would smash .


That's what Hendrix said.


----------

